

Making Lego Into Art: Nathan Sawaya's Impossible Brick Sculptures - MattRogish
http://www.fastcocreate.com/1682144/making-lego-into-art-nathan-sawayas-impossible-brick-sculptures

======
uptown
For anyone else annoyed by the continually re-positioning "next" arrow, using
the keyboard right-arrow seems to work.

~~~
timmaah
Every third image skipped back to the first when trying to use the right-
arrow.

And the next image was missing half the time.

I did not make it to the end.

------
onan_barbarian
I saw this in Sydney. I kind of hated it. What we have here is someone who
drops a hundred thou a year on Lego and builds realistic 3D sculptures by
gluing the pieces together into suspiciously realistic computer-generated
forms.

It would have made mediocre art in any other medium, and it's not actually
Lego building (if you're gluing the parts together). Meh.

------
johnmwilliams
Nathan Sawaya's are is currently being exhibited at the Magic House in St.
Louis, Missouri. I am hoping to go this week.

------
bbaker
Saw this in Singapore a month ago. Clever and interesting, though I thought
the commentary alongside the work wasn't very deep. Worth checking out if it's
easy and affordably priced.

------
phponrails
Who cares about this DIY person, have you even heard of LegoLand?

------
duiker101
While this is really cool, how is this HN material?

~~~
FrojoS
Sigh.

Hacker News Guidelines

What to Submit On-Topic: Anything that good hackers would find interesting.
That includes more than hacking and startups. If you had to reduce it to a
sentence, the answer might be: anything that gratifies one's intellectual
curiosity.

<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

